# Bulgarian: noga and krak



## jazyk

Добър ден,

познавах само думата _крак_ на български език, но днес видях терминa _нога_. Каква е разликата между тези две понятия? Eдин речник в интернет информира, че _нога_ е диалектна форма.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

*Нога* е рѣдка и архаична дума. Не бих казал, че има локална специфика. Понятна е навсѣкъдѣ. 

В множествено число *нозѣ* се употрѣбява много по-често от *нога*.

А пък коренът на думата е продуктивен: сто*нож*ка, четири*ног*о, три*нож*ник, ..


----------



## jazyk

Интересно. Благодаря.


----------



## Panceltic

Christo Tamarin said:


> навсѣкъдѣ



Surely навсѣкѫдѣ, if we're doing this?


----------



## marco_2

Christo Tamarin said:


> *Нога* е рѣдка и архаична дума. Не бих казал, че има локална специфика. Понятна е навсѣкъдѣ.
> 
> В множествено число *нозѣ* се употрѣбява много по-често от *нога*. ..



Нали сте върнали стария правопис в България?


----------



## DarkChild

marco_2 said:


> Нали сте върнали стария правопис в България?


 I think you mean Да не би да..., not нали.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Panceltic said:


> Surely навсѣкѫдѣ, if we're doing this?


Let us keep it simple. Let us discuss *кѫдѣ/къдѣ. *
According to the Bulgarian pre-1945 orthography, it was really *кѫдѣ *(and respectively навсѣкѫдѣ).
I do not use to follow strictly that orthography anyway.
It can be assumed that the word *къдѣ* was attested in medieval sources.
On the other hand, I do not know if the word *кѫдѣ* was attested.
That is why I prefer *къдѣ.

Sorry, this was an off-topic.*


----------



## Panceltic

Christo Tamarin said:


> Let us keep it simple. Let us discuss *кѫдѣ/къдѣ. *
> According to the Bulgarian pre-1945 orthography, it was really *кѫдѣ *(and respectively навсѣкѫдѣ).
> I do not use to follow strictly that orthography anyway.
> It can be assumed that the word *къдѣ* was attested in medieval sources.
> On the other hand, I do not know if the word *кѫдѣ* was attested.
> That is why I prefer *къдѣ.
> 
> Sorry, this was an off-topic.*



It just seemed strange to me that you use one part of the old orthography whilst disregarding another.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Panceltic said:


> It just seemed strange to me that you use one part of the old orthography whilst disregarding another.


I agree entirely with Panceltic. I'd even go as far as to say that, from the point of view of one who is learning Bulgarian, I can't see any sense whatever in dropping antiquated spellings and letters into the conversation.


----------



## miasam

Christo Tamarin said:


> А пък коренът на думата е продуктивен: сто*нож*ка, четири*ног*о, три*нож*ник, ..



+ под*нож*ие, главо*ног*о

Оказва се, че думата "нога" е сродна с "нокът":

*Root:*
**h₃negʰ-*
nail (of the finger or toe)

*Old Church Slavonic*
*Etymology*
From Proto-Slavic _*noga_, from Proto-Indo-European _*h₃nogʰ-_. Cognate with Lithuanian _nagas_, Sanskrit _नख_ (nakhá), Persian _ناخن‎_ (nâxon), Old Armenian _եղունգն_ (ełungn), Ancient Greek _ὄνυξ_ (ónux), Latin _unguis_, Old Irish _inga_, Old English _næġl_ (English _nail_).

нога - Wiktionary
Reconstruction:Proto-Indo-European/h₃negʰ- - Wiktionary


----------

